# Here's a real tankless WH



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

5-10# of steam, instant hot water.:whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what is that anyway???*

ok, I will take the bait and 
look dumb, what is that anyway???

something for a hospital??


now here is a 1915 tankless for you


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> ok, I will take the bait and
> look dumb, what is that anyway???
> something for a hospital??
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Id like to find one of those old Humpherys. It would look good in my showroom, if I had one.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> 5-10# of steam, instant hot water.:whistling2:
> View attachment 3157
> 
> 
> ...


Leslies! Had lots of those in the Hospital I worked at. The angle of the picture shows the control valve in front. The blue cast iron thing towards the back is the heat exchanger. Thanks, AG! Brings back memories.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

By the pictures, it looks brand new!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*It Was A Rare Find*



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Id like to find one of those old Humpherys. It would look good in my showroom, if I had one.


We found it under a stairwell buried behind a ton of lumber scraps...in 1999... It probably sat there from the day it was taken out...

It amazed me that no one ever took it to the scrap yard cause the insides of it are almost
all brass and coper...

we did a free service call to get it,,,

note the inspection tag still hanging on the left side of the unit..,..


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's the manufacturer's web page.

http://www.lesliecontrols.biz/Products/Heaters/Constantemp.htm


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> We found it under a stairwell buried behind a ton of lumber scraps...in 1999... It probably sat there from the day it was taken out...
> 
> It amazed me that no one ever took it to the scrap yard cause the insides of it are almost
> all brass and coper...
> ...


So, you gonna donate it to a museum or start one of your own?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its in our store front window*



Regulator said:


> So, you gonna donate it to a museum or start one of your own?


we had is sandblasted, then re-painted it and 
it sits in our store front window with two other heaters...

scroll down to the bottom of my web page.
 to look at all 3 of them. http://weilhammerplumbing.com/


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Here's the manufacturer's web page.
> 
> http://www.lesliecontrols.biz/Products/Heaters/Constantemp.htm


 Thank you sir, you have saved me some research.:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------

